# Intricately carved skulls - Amazing!



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I don't know if these have been posted before but they impressed me with the skills involved.
These are Rams, Cows, Buffalo, Horses - all done overseas:

https://skullbliss.com/ 

Mouse over some of the images for different angles.
Has anyone seen or done something like them in Deer, Moose, Elk or other game?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Beautiful!!

My brother had the horns of the over a curl and a quarter Dahl Sheep his son killed in AK when he was around 16. They are nice. Sadly when he was in his early 20's his son was killed in a snowmobile accident near North Pole AK. His death was a great loss to all that knew the young man. The nursery at the church he went to is named in memory of him as he always volunteered to work there.


----------

